# Non selective herbicide to solve my problem?



## THE-TERMINATOR (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi, first post here. Thanks for inviting me to this forum. Hope to learn from all of you.

Situation: After buying a home late last year, I noticed that the previous owner did not care about the lawns. My main focus is at the side of the house where tall plants can grow as high as 4 feet and block the windows. It is extremely labor intensive to trim the plants every week so they won't grow too tall. If they grow too tall, a pruner would be necessary to cut them down.

I have looked into non selective herbicides to kill the plants. My question is, will this work for my situation? Because technically these plants are not weeds (unless I am wrong). They are growing out of tree stumps and from the ground.

In other words, what I am looking to do is to basically kill any living plant at the side of the house, and next spring I will soil and seed the lawn it but don't want any of these annoying plants to poke out of the grass.

I do live in Canada, so I will likely be crossing the border to Lewiston or Niagara Falls NY to buy my items.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

THE-TERMINATOR said:


> They are growing out of tree stumps and from the ground.


Welcome to TLF.

Sounds like suckers coming up. The ideal non-chemical solution would be to dig up the tree stumps/roots. There are herbicides to kill tree stumps and roots, lets see if one our Canadian members has a suggested chemical method.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Are these Bushes of some kind? I would just dig them up or trim them way back down like 2 feet. Pictures? Plants is a real broad category...


----------

